# Morbius: Kritiken für Marvel-Film sind überwiegend katastrophal



## SimonHoffmann (31. März 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Morbius: Kritiken für Marvel-Film sind überwiegend katastrophal* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Morbius: Kritiken für Marvel-Film sind überwiegend katastrophal*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Worrel (31. März 2022)

Ist das jetzt ein Film, der nicht zum Marvel MCU gehört?


----------



## Rabowke (31. März 2022)

AFAIK kommt Morbius von Sony, nicht von Disney bzw. Marvel selbst.

Spidey spielt ja auch nur wg. einem gesonderten Deal im MCU die Rolle. 

Allerdings scheint Morbius in das gleiche morsche Holz zu dreschen wie schon Venom 2. Wo Venom 1 echt gut war bzw. ich mich gut unterhalten gefühlt habe, war Venom 2 ein Totalreinfall und ich saß die ganze Zeit fassungslos und mit geöffnetem Mund inkl. /facepalm vor dem Fernseher.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (31. März 2022)

Rabowke schrieb:


> AFAIK kommt Morbius von Sony, nicht von Disney bzw. Marvel selbst.
> 
> Spidey spielt ja auch nur wg. einem gesonderten Deal im MCU die Rolle.


Es ist mal wieder so ein halbgares angeteasertes Crossover.
Während in Spider-Man: No Way Home, Sonys Venom 



Spoiler



kurz vorkommt, aber nicht mit Spiderman oder irgendjemandem wichtigen sonst interagiert, taucht in Morbius Disneys Vulture aus Spiderman: Homecoming genauso kurz auf


.
Ein nettes Zuckerl für die Fans, aber mehr auch nicht und für die Story praktisch unwichtig, was Schade ist.
Da hätte man mehr mit anfangen können, aber so fühlt sich das mehr nach so einer Art "antäuschen" von echter Zusammenarbeit an.


----------



## Rabowke (31. März 2022)

Achtung: nur Lesen wenn man Spiderman No Way Home gesehen hat!!11einself


Spoiler



Am Ende von No Way Home ist ja schon wieder Schluss mit lustig was Venom bzw. Tom Hardy betrifft. Er verschwindet in sein "Multiverse", aber ein bisschen schwarzer Schleim bleibt halt übrig. D.h. Venom ist im MCU, Tom Hardy eher nicht!


----------



## Gast1649365804 (31. März 2022)

Mit jedem neuen Superheldenfilm schwindet mein Interesse an dem Genre mehr und mehr.
Zu viele in zu kurzer Zeit, Stories von der Stange, kaum noch eigene Identitäten, schnell rausgedroschen, um auf der Welle mitzureiten. 
Fällt mir bei den Marvel Verfilmungen neuerdings besonders auf. An viele ältere Filme und deren Highlights kann ich mich noch gut erinnern, an viele neue kaum noch. Das betrifft insbesondere die Avengers Filme.
Selbst Thanos bleibt erschreckend blass und beliebig. (und er hatte recht… 😜)


----------



## Gast1661893802 (31. März 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Mit jedem neuen Superheldenfilm schwindet mein Interesse an dem Genre mehr und mehr.
> Zu viele in zu kurzer Zeit, Stories von der Stange, kaum noch eigene Identitäten, schnell rausgedroschen, um auf der Welle mitzureiten.
> Fällt mir bei den Marvel Verfilmungen neuerdings besonders auf. An viele ältere Filme und deren Highlights kann ich mich noch gut erinnern, an viele neue kaum noch. Das betrifft insbesondere die Avengers Filme.
> Selbst Thanos bleibt erschreckend blass und beliebig. (und er hatte recht… 😜)


Für zumeist zuverlässiges Popcorn Kino langt es idR finde ich.
Ansonsten fand ich die Serie "What if ?" (Trick) recht gelungen.


----------



## AlBundyFan (31. März 2022)

was soll " Am 30. März ist das Embargo für Reviews in den sozialen Medien gefallen" heissen - haben sich facebook, twitter und co alle gemeinsam dazu entschlossen (vermutlich gegen bezahlung) jedes posting mit dem namen des films zu löschen bis zu diesem datum?

oder wie soll sonst ein "embargo" funktionieren? mit der suche "morbius embargo" oder ähnlichem finde ich bei google keinerlei hinweis was hier gemeint sein könnte.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (31. März 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Für zumeist zuverlässiges Popcorn Kino langt es idR finde ich.
> Ansonsten fand ich die Serie "What if ?" (Trick) recht gelungen.


Ja, für Popcorn ganz ok.
Mehr soll es wahrscheinlich auch gar nicht sein.
What of hab ich noch nicht gesehen…mal reinschauen.


----------



## Hurshi (31. März 2022)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> was soll " Am 30. März ist das Embargo für Reviews in den sozialen Medien gefallen" heissen - haben sich facebook, twitter und co alle gemeinsam dazu entschlossen (vermutlich gegen bezahlung) jedes posting mit dem namen des films zu löschen bis zu diesem datum?
> 
> oder wie soll sonst ein "embargo" funktionieren? mit der suche "morbius embargo" oder ähnlichem finde ich bei google keinerlei hinweis was hier gemeint sein könnte.


klingt halt dramatischer für hier


----------



## hunterseyes (31. März 2022)

Morbius war für mich eher ne Enttäuschung und einer der schlechtesten "Vampir-Filme" die ich gesehen habe. Das Kino sollte man sich sparen und darauf warten, dass er kostenlos bei prime oder netflix reingesteckt wird. Lange sollte es bei dem Film ja nicht dauern.


----------

